# New spec V mods



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

alright i have decided on getting a 03 spec v haven't decided on colour yet for sure its going to be black or silver though i like them the best, and i am going to do everymod posible while i have the car, gonna start with with CAI, catback, tint windows black 5% in the back 20% in the front, then i think headers and anything else that is reasonabley priced that can be done by me, just wondering ppl who have done this and maybe a bit more what kinda times they are running on the 1/4 and stuff like that i am sure many ppl have these mods done so any ideas on the overall price for decent bolt ons and i would like to see some times posted, thanks


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

Well with intake and headers you should be in the high 14's, maybe in the mid 14's in really good conditions. Some people get high 14's with just an intake. 

There's also the balance shaft removal, pulley, and flywheel. Motor mounts could help your launces a lot considering right now Spec's can only launch at around 2000. Cams and chip are coming out later and after that maybe a turbo.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no chip.............ecu, but the ecu will be for forced induction purposes.........not n/a. best bet in terms of that would be to get an SAFC.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

Where'd you hear that the ECU was for FI? I thought that JWT was testing it with intake and exhaust.

What is SAFC?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no, JWT has a turbocharged car that their ECU is going on. If you go to www.b15sentra.net there are a couple of threads on it already.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

i'm sure that JWT will make an ecu for N/A...........they'd be stupid not to...i mean i think that the spec is a good engine to turbo(huge gains) but lets face it, how many people are gonna go F/I?


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *i'm sure that JWT will make an ecu for N/A...........they'd be stupid not to...i mean i think that the spec is a good engine to turbo(huge gains) but lets face it, how many people are gonna go F/I? *


Probably not many unless they make a low boost one that doesn't need so many internals upgraded.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *i'm sure that JWT will make an ecu for N/A...........they'd be stupid not to...i mean i think that the spec is a good engine to turbo(huge gains) but lets face it, how many people are gonna go F/I? *


how would they be stupid not to? this isn't an SR20.......you can't get them to make a 100shot program for the QR, the QR with stock internals on a 100 shot would blow.

Also.......you gonna pay $600 for an ECU for N/A? 

You obviously don't know business...................so don't say they'd be stupid not to. There simply won't be enough people who are going NA, let alone those who'll drop 600 on an ecu for minimal gains for it.............


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

Chimmike I think a lot fewer people are going to go turbo with the QR. It just costs too much. If an NA chip can get 15-20 whp I think lots of people would go for it. I/H/E gets people about 20-25 whp so it's pretty cheap comparatively.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you don't understand man........................there is no such thing as a chip. it will have to be a WHOLE fully reprogrammed ECU from JWT. It costs them FAR too much to reprogram these 32 bit ecu's for every setup everyone wants. Their ecu will be for Forced Induction.

If you want better fuel control, get an Apexi SAFC.

Also.........where do you get this 15-20whp gain from an ECU? I've never seen that on a Nissan without mods to complement the ecu.


alright, for the benefit of the doubt.........what exactly do you think can be reprogrammed for benefit on the ecu? I'd like to hear this.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

I agree to a point on the ECU thing.

Yes...there is NO way you are going to get 15-20hp on any non FI ECU (unless it's a Chevy truck...they gain heaps of power....no idea why). JWT ECU's on SR20DE's made on average 2-4whp......... Also, while I think it's possible that JWT *may* make an NA ECU, I doubt it's going to do more than this, and will probably only be economical with a cam program (and then only when they actually bring their cams to market). Really.....it's not like this car is a 93-94 Z28 with S rated tires and a silly 108mph governor (a car just SCREAMING for a computer re-tune). And raising the rev limit on a stock internaled QR is not very advisable......I just don't see JWT putting the limit higher than 6500rpm even with cams.......

I would also stick to I/H/E/UD pulley (and maybe the balance shaft removal kit)....that should net you an easy 160whp.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

Oops I did mean to say ECU upgrade not chip. 

I understand it's too expensive to make one for every set up. But from what JWT is saying right now it's not for FI, but for a setup with cams, intake, and exhaust (Sure they could be lying). I'm sure it would work the same as previous ECUs, adjusting the fuel curves and possibly making a small bump up in the rev limiter. Maybe the 15-20 whp is including the cams, and maybe intake. Anyways, I was probably way off in saying the ECU itself would give 15-20whp.

Like other people have said, I think the QR was detuned to meet emmisions (since the Sentra is an ultra-low emmissions vehicle) so I think JWT has some room to work with, though if they make it to meet California emmissions then they will still be limited.

As far as the rev limiter, isn't it possible that Nissan put it lower than necessary to avoid blown engines? (Sort of how Toyota lowered the limiter in the 2002 Celicas). There's a rumor out that the engineers wanted it higher.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's a lot deeper than just controlling the rev limit, it has a lot to do with the internals of the engine. Unfortunately the QR is a truck engine...basically. Great low end power....not a ton up high.

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?goto=newpost&threadid=46578


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

Truck engine? I don't know about that. It's a 2.5 L I4, any engine like this is gonna have a low rev limiter. And if it put more than 145 hp to the ground then we wouldn't be saying it sucks up top.

By the way, I've read in a couple of places that they will make a 4 cylinder based on the vq z motor. It will be the same motor with 2 cylinders chopped off. Is this true?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the QR was first developed and is in use in a Truck in south america and other markets.........it is also a QR25DE. It was developed before it hit the states here.

I've never heard of that VQ 4banger.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Truck engine or not, the QR25DE still has a 100mm stroke, a shitty rod-stroke ratio, tiny bearings and piss-ant valve springs........all of these combine to make a car that will NOT live past 7K.

I think maybe 6500rpm (6800rpm at the outside) is all we'll see off of aftermarket computers (if you look at pics of preproduction Spec V's, the tach had the redline marked at 6.5K).


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

Yeah even if it's bumped up to 6500 that would be nice. I think moving it to 6250 was a last second decision by the accountants 

And it wouldn't matter if the engine could take more because it doesn't make power up there anyways. The cams will supposedly smooth out the torque curve though.

Is the VQ considered a family sedan engine because it is in the Altima?


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

I would call it a family sedan engine just due to it's design.......

Open deck, dinky rods, the afformentioned problems with reving and a focus on torque (to make auto trannies happy)........that's what make it a mass market engine. It *works* as a high performance engine, but is certainly not designed as one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *you don't understand man........................there is no such thing as a chip. it will have to be a WHOLE fully reprogrammed ECU from JWT. It costs them FAR too much to reprogram these 32 bit ecu's for every setup everyone wants. Their ecu will be for Forced Induction.
> 
> If you want better fuel control, get an Apexi SAFC.
> 
> ...


That's the thing Chimmike you don't work for JWT or anyone for that matter. And like you said this isn't an sr20... exactly. This motor is a lot more electronic than an sr20. There is proboably a lot of stuff they could iron out, base timing, fuel air mixture, higher idle, many different things you proboably aren't aware of. Now go play with your GXE and shut your piehole. Lol.

-Steven C.


----------

